# VWD testing before spay?



## Courtney (May 5, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here so sorry if this isn't the right place! I scheduled my standard for a spay and gastropexy two weeks from now. She will be getting the pre op blood work, and last night I was reading how some people also test for VWD prior to surgery. 

It's an extra $75, which isn't a big deal. I guess I'm wondering if it's as good of an idea as my paranoid self thinks it is or whether the pre op blood work+ the fact that she's never had symptoms should suffice, and how many of youvwould recommend it (especially since I'm uncertain of the parents history)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Did you get her from a reputable breeder that does health testing? She may already be clear by parentage.


----------



## Courtney (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! I adopted her from our local pound so I have no idea about her lineage. I live in a small town in Missouri (puppy mills are so common here!)so I wouldn't be surprised if she's from a puppy mill it backyard breeder who doesn't test.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Has she shown any signs of excessive bleeding, or had a cut that did not bleed much? Perhaps during teething, or from a minor injury? That could give you an idea of whether or not she is likely to have vWD. I think if it were my dog, and I did not have the reassurance that she had bled a little at some point but not excessively, I would have the test done. It is not very costly, compared to the additional peace of mind, and once done would not need to be done again.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I learned about VwD when I had a dog neutered and almost lost him. If given the option, I think I would have the test.


----------



## Courtney (May 5, 2012)

Getting reassurance is great! The vet tech told me they haven't done a VWD test in over a year which made me second guess myself. The vet told me they have performed a lot of spay and gastropexys combine (as well as on their own) and walked me through everything so I am very comfortable with my vet choice.

She hasn't had any excessive bleeding, she did get cut at the groomers awhile ago and it seemed like it took forever to heal. I guess it definitely is better safe then sorry with this test.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Courtney said:


> Hi, I'm new here so sorry if this isn't the right place! I scheduled my standard for a spay and gastropexy two weeks from now. She will be getting the pre op blood work, and last night I was reading how some people also test for VWD prior to surgery.
> 
> It's an extra $75, which isn't a big deal. I guess I'm wondering if it's as good of an idea as my paranoid self thinks it is or whether the pre op blood work+ the fact that she's never had symptoms should suffice, and how many of youvwould recommend it (especially since I'm uncertain of the parents history)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Dear Courtney;

I would only have your poodle tested for vWd if this is the DNA test the vet is offering. The blood test is not very reliable so a waste of good money. 

I am sending good thought for her spay/plexy.


----------



## Courtney (May 5, 2012)

Sorry, thought I replied before thanks for the good thoughts...apparent it didn't work as right now (day after surgery) she is not clotting. They are testing her red blood cell count and probably some other things that I missed while crying. 

They have a dog waiting to give her a blood transfusion and I be getting an update shortly....

I haven't read much on transfusions...anybody have any words of advice or how successful they are?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My thoughts are with you and your girl - hoping for good news.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh no! Praying for your girl - please keep us posted.


----------



## Courtney (May 5, 2012)

Thanks you guys, haven't heard anything yet but I'm going to call in about an hour it I haven't heard anything by then


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that things arent going well. I hope you receive good news soon! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

My dobe with Vwb had a dog on hand for transfusion, but eneded up not needing it. There was a longer than usual convalescense due to a lot of swelling, etc; but he did come out fine and he led a long life without incidence thereafter. If I remember correctly (I certainly could be wrong) there is something about the first transfusion, I think, can be universal, but after that must be the same blood type, if ever needed again? I believe transfusions are very effective, and my vet was going to use her own dog for it.

I am praying for good news. Please do keep us posted.


----------



## Courtney (May 5, 2012)

She ended up getting a small amount of blood from a very sweet labrador and his clotting agents took over and as far as they can tell she will be fine! 

She did test neg for VWD but as someone stated before (on my phone so checking is a pain) that a blood test can be wrong. We still aren't sure if it is VWD but the vet did say she bled like previous VWD patients. 

Hopefully no more transfusions are needed but thanks for the heads up about the blood type!

I will let you guys know if she did well through the night in the morning.

Thank you all so much for the wishes and prayers


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that this happened, I thought about replying about the genetic test, saw that Rayeh had.. and I left it at that.

I am sending well wishes to your girl.

Am a bit angry/frustrated with your vet. I would be tempted to ask about why they even mentioned the VwD blood factor test, rather than the genetic test. It may, however, have been a learning curve for the vet too. The blood factor test is less expensive than the genetic test.. but it simply doesn't tell anyone much of anything. I know that life isn't fair, but it just doesn't seem right that you went out of your way to ensure your girl's well being and then things still went bad.

Please everyone, do keep this thread in the back of your minds for future reference anytime questions regarding the VwD test crops up. The difference between the two tests.. can cost a life. Also, should a poodle be tested with the genetic VwD test and later in life expresses a bleeding disorder, the vet is already one step closer to diagnosis as the VwD status is known. Further, if a poodle is affected with VwD, the owner is made aware and can be prepared for situations which may put the dog at risk for bleeding.
Also, just to clarify, in most cases, the clotting factors in an affected dog can fluctuate. That means that sometimes, they may be near normal, without obvious abnormal bleeding to injuries. If that weren't the case, we would have eliminated VwD from our breed years ago as puppies would have bled to death after being docked and dewed. Frequently owners don't know.. until their adult has some sort of injury or crisis.

Hoping that the rest of this recovery goes smoothly!


----------



## Courtney (May 5, 2012)

I just typed a long reply but apparently it took too long with my phone and wouldn't post. Here's a shorter version:

Definitely request the DNA test and if you are unsure ask if they have blood available in case of other bleeding disorders! Today has been an emotional roller coaster!

I'm wishing I would have seen the DNA test post before getting her blood work done, and also that I would have talked to the vet and not just the assistant about the blood tests because the vet might have offered the DNA test too. The assistant admittedly had only done one VWD test.

Overall I think I picked the best vet out of the ones around my area because she was very caring and thoroughly answered all of my questions and assured me I had done everything I was supposed to do to ensure everything went smoothly. 

I am wondering if some of the vets who seemed less enthused would have told me there was nothing they could do instead of getting a donor ASAP.

I do hope this does help other people. I don't even want to think about what would have happened if I went to a vet who really didn't care 

8am cannot get here soon enough!


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Dear Courtney;
Sorry this is happening to you. I hope that her recovery is very quick.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad she is doing well - and hoping for even better news soon.

It might be useful to have a sticky with more information about vWD in poodles - the incidence, and the different teasts available for the different sizes, perhaps?


----------



## Courtney (May 5, 2012)

So I'm on my way home from picking up my dog!  

She's doing great, in very little pain if any as she's not showing it. She does look horrible because the blood has stained her white fur.

Once again I want to thank everyone for their advice, support, and concern!


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm so glad she is going home with you. I'm sure she'll be getting lots of extra love. 
fjm - A sticky is a great idea... it could help save a poodle in the future.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very glad she is home, and comfortable. Hope she continues to improve every day.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

So glad she is ok. I've been quietly lurking waiting for good news. I think I would still have a genetic test done just to confirm that it was VwD. Others here are the experts though and can tell you if it would be a waste of time now that the spay is over.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

murphys said:


> So glad she is ok. I've been quietly lurking waiting for good news. I think I would still have a genetic test done just to confirm that it was VwD. Others here are the experts though and can tell you if it would be a waste of time now that the spay is over.



Glad to hear she is okay! 

If you can keep it from getting near her incision in any way... you could try cleaning her hair with some hydrogen peroxide. It may not get all the blood off, but should get most of it as well as making any stains lighter in color.. just.. don't get it near her incision.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

So glad she is home and doing better.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Courtney -- How's your girl? I hepe that she is feeling better.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I hope Courtneys girl is feeling great now.  It was a little scary, especially after she specifically asked for it. 

Question for those of you in the know:

All my girls Grandsires and dams were tested and negative. It is impossible for them to have passed it on to my dogs sire and dam, who were both clear by parentage, so impossible for my dog to have it. I don't understand why OFA won't take it as cleared by parentage for mine! What is the point other than to make more money since it is impossible for her to have it. Anyway, I wasn't going to bother with that test unless someone knows a good reason to do it in this case.


----------



## Courtney (May 5, 2012)

She's on her third day home, slept Saturday and Sunday, today she's been awake most of the day but of course laying down. She did start to chew on one of her "welcome home" gifts I bought her which made me sooo happy. 

It is hurting her a bit to go to the bathroom, her stools were pretty soft the first couple days from whatever the vet fed her so she had no troubles then. Now that she's back on her old food she's having some problems, is this normal? Anything I can do about it? I'll call the vet in the morning but wondering if any of you guys had the same experience.

I attempted to attach a pic of when she first got home, she's tired and you can see the stains the vet couldn't wash away. So sad! But she's much better now! (Using my phone so no idea if it worked)


----------

